# 4" PVC Single-Res Aero Shuttle (in progress)



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to name this project the 4 inch Aeroshuttle because this design is basically a hybrid of Earl's space shuttle and his 4" aero/chiller. Basically all of the design here comes from Earls teaching and his journal. 

I actually havent started this grow yet because I'm finishing up my last soil grow and then it's "goodbye dirt" forever!

However, I have started the basic construction of the unit and I'm finding that:

A) I'm no builder
&B) I sure as hell aint no Plumber

Therefore, I've decided to go ahead and start this journal now because without you guys I don't think that I can get it setup properly. 

So I read Earls '6" Aero Space Shuttle' thread and like all of you I was blown away. I realized just how much time and effort I was wasting. (and just how little I knew)

I want to increase my yield and harvest rate, period. 

So here we go:







This is the frame made from 1 1/2" pvc and the 4" tubes on top are sloped 1/2 inch lower on the res side so that after the sprayers shut off that the water will drain right back into the res.

I photoshopped what the 1/4" poly hose will look like when it's in place and those are 3" pots just to show placement. I'll be using the 2" pots with neoprene inserts just as Earl did in his 4" aero chiller thread. The system will have 9 plants which will have 12 inches in all directions to fill out. The unit is 42 inches wide and 60 inches long. So basically we're talking about a 4x5 unit when covered in insulation and Mylar. I want to cap the ends that drain and use a small flexible drain hose that will fall directly into the res. 

I've ordered my equipment and I'm simply waiting on delivery of some stuff and for my current grow to finish then away we go.

Here's a picture of my Milwaukee PPM and TDS meters as well as my ECO 633 which will run my sprayers, along with the 330* sprayer heads. I also have a Danner 500GPH pump ordered to run my 1/10 HP chiller which is also ordered.













Where I need you guys is on my room/ro water/ res - setup... I know you mad scientists can help!

Ok look here:

To the right of my flower room is a bathroom which I use as a veg chamber for Mothers and clones:







Here's the other side of the wall which is my Flower room:














Now here's my hurdle; How do I setup the RO water system so that I can run lines to my Res in the flower room? Drill a hole through the wall? Does the RO system have a res of its own or does the water flow through the wall mounted system?

Also, how can I rig a hose to Drain my res back into that bathtub? Would it be possible to run a hose from the bottom of the res back to the bathtub thats powered by a pump? As you can see, the res will sit right by the wall anyway. 

Obviously I cannot move full 45 gallon res...although I made sure this one has wheels incase of an emergency...lol . I'm tired of carrying soil and distilled water!!!!! Help me figure this out.

This project is a DEFINITE go and I'm looking from help from all of you aero and plumbing experts out there.


By the way, when this soil grow is done I'll be growing 9 plants in the system and journaling it from day 1. I'll harvest my soil grow on April 15th and totally clean up and reset my flower room. On April 16th I want to put cuttings into this system and go.


Earl, I can't thank you enough for your input thus far. 

If you guys see things please point them out.


----------



## Earl (Mar 22, 2009)

You are go for launch.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

i modded a Brute 50 gallon trash can that has float valve installed from my RO system


i can post pics if you like


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 22, 2009)

alrighty lookin great man ill be keepin an eye on this one


----------



## hydrounlimited (Mar 22, 2009)

looks like a great design taking form. One thing I would of suggested for you or any other person trying to do a PVC pipe setup is to use Square fence post instead of the round 4" PVC. It is ALOT easier to work with and the baskets just sit and seal inside the square shape ALOT better. Just my 2cents.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

hydrounlimited said:


> looks like a great design taking form. One thing I would of suggested for you or any other person trying to do a PVC pipe setup is to use Square fence post instead of the round 4" PVC. It is ALOT easier to work with and the baskets just sit and seal inside the square shape ALOT better. Just my 2cents.


 
I started to use those but I didnt see any vinyl caps for them...just the decorative brass. 4" is easy. Trust me I thought about it and thank you very much for the feedback. I hope to get feedback from all of you guys.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

Does this make sense to you guys? Earl please feel free to weigh in on R/O res and system placement.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i modded a Brute 50 gallon trash can that has float valve installed from my RO system
> 
> 
> i can post pics if you like


 
Yes, I'd love to see your setup and discuss it with you. Thank you.


----------



## alloutindo (Mar 22, 2009)

looks way cool, thats something i was kinda in the ball park for.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to get this setup ready to go (plumbing, res placement, etc) so when my last soil grow is harvested( April 15th) I can clean and reset my flower room with the aero shuttle in it,,,,,,go cut clones, and goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

alloutindo said:


> looks way cool, thats something i was kinda in the ball park for.


Thank you. Earl should get all the credit for the design. Like Earl says, it's better to put out a little money and grow right.

I got my Milwaukee Monitors last week and for the first time was able to truly test our city water.... 250ppm , 7.2 ph .... UGH. 

I had been using distilled water but I can't carry in the amount of water that will be needed for this .....lol . That's why I'm going RO as many have suggested. Our city water is garbage.

I havent totaled it but not including the lights( I have (2) 600 watt HPS units), I'm going to have probably close to 1000 in this build. 

That includes the chiller, both pumps for my nute res and 1 pump for the drain line, the pvc to make the system, the sprayers, tubing, grommets, rubbermaid totes, drain, and all necessary miscellaneous parts needed.

I'll be using AN Sensi-grow and Conisseur Bloom. If anyone knows of any nutes that I should add to that list let me know.

Questions?


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a look at the RO system and chiller.... I'm not ordering these exact items but these are identical to what I've ordered.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-REEF-RO-DI-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-FILTER-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ350181290116QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item350181290116&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-10-HP-Water-Chiller-13-105-gal-Aquarium-FREE-SHIPPING_W0QQitemZ260381341420QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item260381341420&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

as far as that chiller, i think you should shop around. im quick to spend money, but i wont be damn if dont bargain shop for at least a week before i buy

i think you can get a better deal on a chiller

far as my RO res setup, gimme a second


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> as far as that chiller, i think you should shop around. im quick to spend money, but i wont be damn if dont bargain shop for at least a week before i buy
> 
> i think you can get a better deal on a chiller
> 
> far as my RO res setup, gimme a second


 
The chiller is already ordered. I'm not on a pinched budget so no worries.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

The only thing that I havent ordered is the RO system. I'm shopping on Ebay as we speak. Looks like I'll have about 150 in the RO system. 

I'm seeing 5 stage, 6 stage, and 7 stage.... Any suggestions?


----------



## mrduke (Mar 22, 2009)

how important is the chiller in this type of set up?is it a must


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

mrduke said:


> how important is the chiller in this type of set up?is it a must


all hydroponic res MUST be chilled or temps kept around 65F-68F

any higher you risk pythium and no DO levels in the water (dissolved oxygen)


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

mrduke said:


> how important is the chiller in this type of set up?is it a must


 
If you can keep the temp of your flower room at a steady 65* there is no need. In my flower room the (2) 600 watters keep it at 70 even with the room AC on. 

From what I've read, if your res temps get up over 68 to 70, you'll have problems. The cooler the better. It's my understanding that the roots have maximum o2 intake when the water temp is 66 to 68 degrees. 

Trust me, I didnt like dropping 400 on it but it is essential in my situation.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

i connected it under my sink, ran some tubing to the grow op. the blue and white fitting i took a picture of is a John Guest Angle Adapter Quick Connect (push-in) valve

it just allows me to push in a 3/8 poly tubing to run to the input of my RO system (yes that is a vanity type sink or whatever you call it...its wood so i just drilled a small hole so I can run tubing

this is the same bathroom, just up under the bathtub... if you look, you will see some clear tubing running on the ground, that is the input from the water supply under my sink i just mentioned, that runs out of the wall and to my RO system

in this picture you will also see my Quick Connect Saddle drain valves. One is for my RO system's drain line and the other is for one of my Aero system's drain line (i just turn on pumps and it drains itself, really nice perk easy on the back too) And whatever doesnt drain, i just use a siphon battery operated pump (you know those ones you use for kerosene heaters)



inside the RO....i have 2 ario aerator version 4, a float valve, a pump that is hooked to the hose to push the water through, and last but not least...i have my UV sterilizer. I know it may be overkill, but i've had some yucky experiences with water mold and all kinda stuff...so i keep a tight watch on my water now (i normally dont use air pumps because of them introducing spores and fluctuating pH and EC, but this is only RO water and whatever the air pumps germinate, my UV sterilizer will take care of




the blue tubing is hooked up to that white thing. the white thing is a float valve

you can drill holes and use bar stool rubber feet. they have worked great. i just drill a hole in them and run the wiring through.


*LAST BUT NOT LEAST*, a pic of the whole RO res unit


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry for the really big pics, its been a while (almost a year) since i've used RIU and forgot how to downsize pics


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

So far here's what I have in the build:

Chiller - 400
Pumps - 150
PVC and misc - 90
Sprayers, grommets, hose, connectors, pots, inserts - 150
(2) 45 gallon res - 60
RO system - 150
AN nutes - 120
Miscellaneous yet to come - 100
Meters - 180

I'll have just right at 1400 in this project.

Like Earl asked.... "How fast can you afford to grow?"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

hope that helps


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> sorry for the really big pics, its been a while (almost a year) since i've used RIU and forgot how to downsize pics


 
Loud...definite + rep for you. Thank you so much for sharing. Please check out my pics of the bathroom I'm using and give me your thoughts as to how you'd set up a res if it were your space. Obv I'll have the unit under the sink right? 

What are my options for a res? If it's going to feed my other res it'll have to be by gravity right? So I'm thinking of placing a 30 gal res on the sinktop and have it feed my other res, then pump it back through to drain in the tub with a pump when it's time to change the res... or is there some other way to set it up? If I seem clueless it's because I am. Slowly though, I am learning. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

(18 different) 1/4" hoses running out of the res to the pot sites. The sprayers will be positioned 2 1/2 inches on either side of the net pots. This gives you all an idea of how it will set up. It mimics Earls 4" design. The return from the chiller will act as a waterfall. I can't wait to get this soil grow over with so I can move on to this......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

wbinwv said:


> Loud...definite + rep for you. Thank you so much for sharing. Please check out my pics of the bathroom I'm using and give me your thoughts as to how you'd set up a res if it were your space. Obv I'll have the unit under the sink right?
> 
> What are my options for a res? If it's going to feed my other res it'll have to be by gravity right? So I'm thinking of placing a 30 gal res on the sinktop and have it feed my other res, then pump it back through to drain in the tub with a pump when it's time to change the res... or is there some other way to set it up? If I seem clueless it's because I am. Slowly though, I am learning. Thanks so much for your help.



wait wait

its not that you sound clueless, its just i AM STONED

lol i've tried to read that 3 times and my stoned ass is having a hard time.

it sounds as so you are making it difficult for yourself....

why do you want to have the main res on a gravity feed? 

i would think thas a bad idea incase it would leak or your plants drink too much and then the gravity feed/float valve kicks in and ruins your pH or ppms just because you had it interlinked

but i dont know, im kinda stoned, ill reread and get back to you.

tell me exactly what you wanna do and ill figure something out

sorry bro


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 22, 2009)

What I meant was that the RO res will be in the bathroom and it will have to feed the nute res in the flower room. The RO res in the bathroom will be on top of the sink so it will be higher than the nute res in the flower room. The RO res will then feed the nute res through the wall via gravity through the float valve, correct? Told you guys I wasnt a damn plumber.....lol

Plus, I'm stoned too.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 23, 2009)

i would just put a pump (of course with a long poly tube) in the RO res and plug it in when you want to fill the main res


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 23, 2009)

Why would I need a pump if it is located above the main res? Gravity should do the work shouldnt it?

Say goodbye to my last soil grow ever.....


----------



## Earl (Mar 24, 2009)

I suggest you have two float valves





One for the RO rez.

And another float valve 





for the nutrient rez.


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 25, 2009)

Earl said:


> I suggest you have two float valves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I agree Earl. There will be float valves in both res'.


----------



## Earl (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks good.
how much longer til lift-off ?


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 26, 2009)

Earl said:


> Looks good.
> how much longer til lift-off ?


 
I'll harvest this last soil grow on April 15th, clean and reset my flower room, add an extra 20 amp breaker, position the grow unit, chiller, etc,,, cut clones, and lift off on April 16th or 17th at the latest.

I'll be doing some work tonight on the unit. 

Tonight I will be cutting the holes for the chiller hoses, attaching the pipes, cutting the 2" holes for my pots, etc...

I have everything here except the 6mm rubber grommets. I'm placing a call to locate them today as they were ordered 2 weeks ago. 

I'll have pictures up later.


I noticed that you had supports for the plants that you're growing in your 4 inch unit. Should I plan on having the same?


----------



## wbinwv (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,


Sorry it's been a couple of days since the last update but there really isnt much to do except for waiting for my last soil grow to finish (April 15th). 

Here's some pictures of the pipes after the 2" holes were drilled and the pots inserted. I also show one pic with the 2" neoprene insert in the pot. 

I'll be able to go from clone to harvest in this system. There's also a pic of my 1/10 hp chiller.


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 3, 2009)

OK guys, new update.....

After some figuring, I've modified the design from my original plan and I've ran the 4" pipes directly into the side of the res instead of having them sit on the PVC frame. Here are a dozen pic or so...... 

Here's a side view which shows the drain and the spray pump setup. 







The holes beside the 4" pipe is where the 1/4 hoses will run out of the res. I'll ziptie them to the pipes and run them up the sides.







Much like Earl's setup. I drain out the bottom of my res and an inline pump will send the water back through the wall and into the tub for drainage. I left room for a pan if there's any leaks.... lol







Grommet, sprayer, and 1/4" hose assembly mimics Earls.







The float valve on the nute res.







Another shot of the spray pump and drain..







The 2x frame that will hold the back end of the 4" pipes. There's a 3/4" slope.







RO/DI water setup... installation coming soon...













My 30 gallon RO/DI res...I'm going to modify the outlet so I can run my 1/4" line straight to my nute res float valve so don't pay attention to the clusterf*ck that I have there now....








Of course I can't install anything until the 15th.....I'm counting the days. I'll be covering the unit in Mylar so it will be much more appealing to the eye when it's done. 

The design comes from Earl. I've simply adapted as needed. Comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## Earl (Apr 4, 2009)

Exciting.
Do you have a mother plant ?


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 4, 2009)

Earl said:


> Exciting.
> Do you have a mother plant ?


I sure do.


----------



## gohydro (Apr 4, 2009)

wbinwv said:


> I'm going to get this setup ready to go (plumbing, res placement, etc) so when my last soil grow is harvested( April 15th) I can clean and reset my flower room with the aero shuttle in it,,,,,,go cut clones, and goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Looks good WV.....gooooooooooooooo


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Apr 5, 2009)

Any exp with ECOplus water coolers are they any good compared to the polarbear? ps. great post!!


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 5, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> Any exp with ECOplus water coolers are they any good compared to the polarbear? ps. great post!!


I have no exp with that unit so I can't shed any light.......and Thank You.

This is my first go with aero/hydro. I've been growing in soil to this point.


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,


Here's an update. I chopped my last soil grow 3 days early to get started on the setup. Here's some pics of the process. I fully expect to have clones bathing in this system within 2 weeks. The only reason that I've got to wait that long is because my mother isnt as big as I thought she'd be at this point. 2 more weeks and I'll be able to cut clones from her.

Later tonight I'm going to run the 1/4 vinyl hoses to the plant sites and actually run some water through the system. I'll provide sprayer in action pics when I do.































































I've still got to add the mylar to the standing frame, etc. Plus, I'll also add pics of the r/o system and res later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 19, 2009)

Things are ready to go...... I'm simply waiting on a larger pump to run my spray lines as the 633 Eco doesnt have the power needed to get the stream over into the pots. Other than that I'm ready to cut clones and go.


----------



## growinman (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks ready to ROCK, *wbinwv*!! Fantastic journel!! Been waiting for this to get going. I am very excited for you! Great Luck with the system, and +rep4u on this!!

LET'S GO!!!!!!!

growinman


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2009)

yay looking good bro


----------



## shipinit (Apr 20, 2009)

Subscribed and +Rep, very nice set up


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Apr 22, 2009)

I love it dude. are those brass compressoin fittings?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 22, 2009)

we are passed lift off>... is there still a pump delay? Can't wait to see this grow..best of luck


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 23, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> I love it dude. are those brass compressoin fittings?


 
Here is the part you need.
Male Branch Tee 1/4 In Brass PK 10 






PARKER 172P42 Male Branch Tee Poly-Tite(TM) 
Tube Size 1/4 In 
Pipe Size 1/8 In 
Tube x MNPT Connection 
Material of Construction Brass 
Length 1.68 In Pressure (PSI) 150 
Temp Range 0 To 150 Deg F 
Package Quantity 10


I believe that this is the part you're inquiring about. Reference Earl's "Aero Space Shuttle" thread. That's where I got all of my information.


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 23, 2009)

luv2grow said:


> we are passed lift off>... is there still a pump delay? Can't wait to see this grow..best of luck


Very sorry for the slight delay. My mother plant isnt quite big enough yet. In another 3 or 4 days I'll be ready to clip all nine clones and go.

Here she is... I could only take 4 or 5 from her as is. 

As far as the pump goes....I decided it was easier to move the holes a shade closer to the pot than spend another 125 on a big pump. I'll be doing that today.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 23, 2009)

glad to see its close


----------



## wbinwv (May 4, 2009)

We officially have liftoff. I cut clones this morning and away we go!

I'm spraying them continuously with 200 PPM of Sensi Grow A @ 73 degrees. PH is 5.8

When they root I'll switch the pump to 5 on and 30 off @ 66 degrees, 5.6 PH. I'll up it to 400 PPM as well. I'll veg them at 600 PPM max.



















Room temp is 70 degrees and the humidity is high at 70%. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

!!!


----------



## growinman (May 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> !!!


Iam with Loud on the nods! YES! Right on. Man that system looks awesome and clean and begging to get slammed! Great to hear you got her underway!

Great pics tooooooo
growinman


----------



## wbinwv (May 5, 2009)

growinman said:


> Iam with Loud on the nods! YES! Right on. Man that system looks awesome and clean and begging to get slammed! Great to hear you got her underway!
> 
> Great pics tooooooo
> growinman


Thanks bro. I just took this pic of the babies reaching for the light.


----------



## denny beezwax (May 6, 2009)

wbinwv said:


> Thanks bro. I just took this pic of the babies reaching for the light.
> 
> I'm super excited -- been waiting for your mom forever! I'm hoping to learn a lot about aero here -- especially interested as those clones start to take root. Thanks!


----------



## wbinwv (May 10, 2009)

Today is the first res change. I've been spraying the clones with 200PPM of sensi grow A set at 5.8ph and my chiller is set to 73*. This is the 6th day of spraying them with a cycle of 20 minutes on and 1 minute off. The clones are barely starting to root which is nice to see. I'm anxious to see what happens in the next 7 days.


----------



## lurkmaster (May 10, 2009)

Cool setup, I am still perfecting my aero setup too, after seeing earl tackle aeroponics I decided to try it out myself.


----------



## wbinwv (May 10, 2009)

Earl gets the credit for the design. He's the Genius. I'm simply a Copycat.


----------



## wbinwv (May 10, 2009)

I've decided to add a parts list to this post. This can work as a guide for anyone wanting to test the waters. This should make it very easy for anyone wanting to duplicate this build. Many of you will have some of this stuff laying around. However, I'm no Handyman so I had to purchase almost everything. Besides, I want to do this(make an exact list) because I plan on building another matching unit someday. 

Parts list 
(2) 10' pieces of 4 inch sch40 PVC pipe
(1) 10' piece of 1/2 inch PVC pipe
(3) 1/2" Tees
(2) 1/2" 90* Elbows
(3) 4 inch sch40 PVC endcaps
(1) 8' 2x4 (ripped to make the frame that supports the ends of the tubes)
(3) bags of 14 inch Zipties
(1) 2 inch Hole Saw blade
(1) 4 inch Hole Saw blade
(1) 1/2 inch Hole Saw Blade
(1) 45 Gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck Tote with lid
(1) 30 Gallon Rubbermad Roughneck Tote with lid
(2) Bulkhead fittings(1 for nute res drain and 1 for RO water res outlet)
(1) Garden Hose valve for bottom of nute res
(1) 50' roll of 1/2" vinyl tubing
(1) 100' roll of 1/4" Vinyl tubing
(1) 6mm Rubber Grommets(for 9 plant sites)
(1) 330* Spray Heads(for 9 plant sites)
(1) 7/16" drill bit(for spray sites) 
(9) 2" Net Pots(Easy to get on Ebay)
(9) 2" Neoprene inserts(you'll have to buy a bag)
(1) Tube of White Silicone
(1) 1/2"x1/2" compression valve( to release water from the RO res)
(1) 1/4" Float valve(ro res)
(1) 1/2" Float valve(nute res)
(1) Box of Brass Tee's(special order)
(1) Heavy Duty Stand for nute res
(2) rolls of Teflon Tape
(1) Reverse Osmosis Water Unit
(1) 633 GPH Eco Sub Pump
(1) 370 GPH inline pump(to drain nute res)
(1) 500 GPH Danner inline pump(to operate the chiller)
8 small hose clamps
(1) garden hose
(1) Hydro timer(special order, allows sprayer settings of 5 on and 30 off, etc)
(1) Milwaukee PH Meter
(1) Milwaukee TDS Meter
(1) Milwaukee 4.0 230ml buffer solution(to calibrate my ph meter)
(1) Milwaukee 7.0 230ml buffer solution(to calibrate my ph meter)
(1) Quart PH up
(1) Quart PH down
(1) 1/10 HP Chiller
(1) roll of 4'x50' Mylar
(2) 600 watt HPS units
(1) AN Sensi Grow part A
(1) AN Sensi Grow part B
(1) Conisseur Bloom part A
(1) Conisseur Bloom part B

Of course there will be miscellaneous things such as timers, etc but this will get you REAL close. I'll give advice or help to anyone that decides to copy this unit. 

Expect to have $1400 in the unit without the lights.


----------



## lurkmaster (May 10, 2009)

Yea mine is pretty simple, its pretty much like a sprinkler system with 180 degree sprayer heads inside one tub (~4 gal) with small drainage holes evenly spaced in corners where water builds up. The roots are in this tub with the misters, which is inside of a 10 gal rubbermaid tub with the pump and water and tubing system for sprayer heads. The the pump runs on a timer. Its all done with 1/2" clear tubing and toro funny pipe adapters.


----------



## wbinwv (May 11, 2009)

Today the roots are clearly starting to show. I shifted the water temp from 74* down to 66* but the PPM stays at 200 until they get good and rooted. PH = 5.9

Timer still set on 20 on and 1 off until all show roots 1 to 2 inches, then I'll switch to 10 on and 30 off.


----------



## Earl (May 12, 2009)

First stage complete,
hope you have a smooth ride to orbit.
Looking good.


----------



## Earl (May 12, 2009)

First stage complete,
hope you have a smooth ride to orbit.
Looking good.


----------



## wbinwv (May 12, 2009)

Earl said:


> First stage complete,
> hope you have a smooth ride to orbit.
> Looking good.


 
Thanks and I'm glad you approve!

How long did you wait to bump to 400 PPM?


----------



## AllGreenLA (May 13, 2009)

looking good man I am planning on turning a room in my house to aero but I have a question can you tell me the best way I should mother a clone I get from a dispensary I see the one you have is in soil. Can I just put a clone in some soil in a 5 gl bucket with some rocks at the bottom once it roots. sorry for the mewb question but I am not sure if I should buld a aero setup for the mother plants any advice I would appreciate


----------



## Young Macdonald (May 13, 2009)

Lookin good man you might just sway me over from bubbleponics to aeroponics lol. Can't wait to see them flower. Thanks for sharing!



AllGreenLA said:


> looking good man I am planning on turning a room in my house to aero but I have a question can you tell me the best way I should mother a clone I get from a dispensary I see the one you have is in soil. Can I just put a clone in some soil in a 5 gl bucket with some rocks at the bottom once it roots. sorry for the mewb question but I am not sure if I should buld a aero setup for the mother plants any advice I would appreciate



Yea dude soil is the easiest way to go for moms. Its simply a hastle building a hydro unit for a single mom. (maybe if you had 4 or 5)...and you cant keep it with the crop due to light scedules. Lastly, you probably wont be taking too many clones from your mom very often so they wont need the extra growth hyrdo has to offer. 

Rocks will work..but i personally pour about a half inch layer of vermiculite on the bottom of my soil pots and then mix some in with the medium. 
much love


----------



## Morduskull (May 13, 2009)

Very Nice Setup looks sweet wish i had my own  
will be watching this one


----------



## Earl (May 13, 2009)

wbinwv said:


> Thanks and I'm glad you approve!
> 
> How long did you wait to bump to 400 PPM?



Once they have roots and the temp is lowered,
you can bump up to 400


----------



## AllGreenLA (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]
Yea dude soil is the easiest way to go for moms. Its simply a hastle building a hydro unit for a single mom. (maybe if you had 4 or 5)...and you cant keep it with the crop due to light scedules. Lastly, you probably wont be taking too many clones from your mom very often so they wont need the extra growth hyrdo has to offer. 

Rocks will work..but i personally pour about a half inch layer of vermiculite on the bottom of my soil pots and then mix some in with the medium. 
much love[/quote]



Thanks for the feedback. I am planning on having about 5 moms in the same room as my clones or should I seperate the room into 2 since the clones need 24 hr florescents right, and the moms will be in a 18/6 schedule, can I use a florescent for my moms aswell?

So what do you guys think is better for me to have a aero setup in a 40 gal container with 2 moms in there so a total of 3 containers with 6-7 moms. Or 6-7 5 gal buckets of dirt? 

I have also been reading some guy saying that the dual container doesent work as well I dont understand why it seems to me that the dual container would work better since the pump and resovoir would be below the roots so it would prevent clogging problems when the roots get huge


----------



## growinman (May 13, 2009)

......well that is very cool you can root clones, veg, then flower without ever creating any stress on those girls from moving them! I didn't realize Earl did it that way........and that system is the greatest!

Well, I wish you the very best through this grow!! Keep up the awesome pics!!

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (May 15, 2009)

The roots are taking off now.


----------



## wbinwv (May 16, 2009)

A look inside the pipes


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

blast off is looking great!!!


----------



## growinman (May 16, 2009)

.......looking shweeeeeet!! Very impressive grow you have started here!!!

Have a great weekend *wb*!

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (May 17, 2009)

Today is day 7 from the very first root popped out. Today is also res change number 2. Temp is 66*, PH is 5.8, and the PPM is 400. The roots are growing fast.


----------



## havefungodumb (May 18, 2009)

im going to be trying tomato's in my aero system hehe, 

dont got oasis system,net pots,ppm meter, got ph strips and i think ill have a pen once i get some solution to store it...

waiting for tomatos to get bigger(my buddy is normaly 1 at my house on thiss account)

ill be usin gh gro,micro,bloom..

dont know size of rez, i got a hydro thread started here, maybe u could anwser a few of my questions?..

problems for me are the ppm being 0? do i HAVE to do that, and im still needing misters for my aeroflow all i got is lil holes like normal aeroflow lol..

check my thread!, 

nice setup man it looks sweet im sure u have come along way , hope all goes well..


----------



## Earl (May 18, 2009)

It's working !

It's working !
.


----------



## wbinwv (May 18, 2009)

Earl said:


> It's working !
> 
> It's working !
> .


 
I learned from the best.


----------



## wbinwv (May 19, 2009)

After the res change they are really coming to life. 100% success on all of the clones.


----------



## wbinwv (May 19, 2009)

Root porn


----------



## wbinwv (May 19, 2009)

A color shot for you guys.


----------



## wbinwv (May 21, 2009)

I'm amazed at how quickly they are growing. Astonished actually. These clones didnt even pop roots until the 10th. In 10 days they have exploded. If I chose not to scrog these, I'd have to start flowering them within the next week to keep them at 36 inches when finished. My veg time without the scrog net would literally be 15 days, which amazes me.


I just turned the 600 off and took a nice color shot of them. They certainly don't look like clones anymore. They are turning into little bushes. I love their color. I couldnt be happier than I am at this point for this grow. I can't believe 3 or 4 of the largest clones are pushing 9 inches already.

Soil? l-o-l


----------



## AEROPRO (May 21, 2009)

Awesome start! 
Your doing very very well I would say considering you built this ship yourself! 
You have alot to be proud of. I'm glad I found the thread and will be of any assistance I can. 
They really look like they are thickening up well.. I help in question form...

1.)Do you use any Cal/mag supplement?> this can be an issue with RO water, I'm not familiar with the nutes you are using, they may cover that for you in there. 

2.)Ever thought of perhaps using any Applied Biology>? such as subculture M and B? the M makes my roots fishbone which makes me real happy! ( I say this b/c u already have the water chiller) this product I would not recommend without a chiller)...

3.)What kind of pruning do you have in mind for these girls Single Cola or bushy?

4.) A air stone in your res may help up o2 levels by bringing in outside air to a pretty tightly closed system. 

Your killin it! My highest respects.. hope these questions help...

Aeropro-


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 21, 2009)

major growth within 2 days bro, nice, one thing is for sure, nothing performs like aero.


----------



## wbinwv (May 22, 2009)

AEROPRO said:


> Awesome start!
> Your doing very very well I would say considering you built this ship yourself!
> You have alot to be proud of. I'm glad I found the thread and will be of any assistance I can.
> They really look like they are thickening up well.. I help in question form...
> ...


 
Excellent post and Thank you. I have not used a cal mag supplement. Is it something that I need? I'm using AN sensi grow a&b along with AN Conisseur when I flower them.

I have no idea about applied Biology or fishboning. You'll have to elaborate for me.

I'm going to top, and then SCROG them.

The waterfall return from the chiller keeps my res in good shape as far as DO. I have a power head, I just havent added it.

Thanks again and +rep for the info.


----------



## wbinwv (May 22, 2009)

I built the 4x5 net this morning. It has 660 2 inch holes!

Supplies







30 minutes later







In my flower room







I left 14 inches between the tubes and the net for pruning, etc.


----------



## growinman (May 22, 2009)

Those are kicking ass beyond words, *wbinwv*! I just cant get over the fact that you rooted those right there; and they really never stopped growing from when you took them, did they? Now they're kicking ass little bushes!!

That is a cool and simple screen you made yourself there as well! The legs are a great idea( I usually end up waiting too long and end up screwing it to the wall/hanging it from the ceiling.

Excellent journel!!! +rep4u!

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (May 22, 2009)

clone to harvest right where they sit baby!


----------



## Packet. (May 22, 2009)

lookin good dude


----------



## wbinwv (May 25, 2009)

Res change yesterday.

Room temp = 70
res temp = 66
ph = 5.8
ppm = 450


They are looking really strong







The roots are already making their way to the nute res







An overhead view. They have been topped.







A view we don't often see; a look from UNDER the plants.








More to come........


----------



## growinman (May 25, 2009)

......looks amazing, *wbinwv*!! Those roots are just unbelievable!
haha, any guess to how many of those 600 holes you'll fill??

I 'd definately say you have had a great 'launch!!'

+rep4u on the great journel!!

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Gman. They are healthy.


----------



## AEROPRO (May 26, 2009)

Hey man, checkin in, looks really great, I'd say they could handle more like 800ppm at this point, so long as you keep you ph in check. mmmmmm 66, they fucking love all that O2 at the root level!

What I was talking about is a product from GH call Subculture-M and Subculture-B. They work really well, specifically with hydro applications with a chiller... because the powder itself is a live culture of several dozen species of living organisims, that promote positive uptake, protect roots from disease, and generate healthy root situations. These basically allow your plants to uptake more, and become more resistant to disease.... 

As far as what you would see from the Subculture-m in real time,, as in the aqueous roots in the picture you took,, rather then being straight like spaghetti, would instead start to develop in a fishbone type manner. More surface area,, more roots,, more uptake. ie: by fishbone I mean that they would shoot off branches and look like a fish's ribs.


----------



## wbinwv (May 26, 2009)

AEROPRO said:


> Hey man, checkin in, looks really great, I'd say they could handle more like 800ppm at this point, so long as you keep you ph in check. mmmmmm 66, they fucking love all that O2 at the root level!
> 
> What I was talking about is a product from GH call Subculture-M and Subculture-B. They work really well, specifically with hydro applications with a chiller... because the powder itself is a live culture of several dozen species of living organisims, that promote positive uptake, protect roots from disease, and generate healthy root situations. These basically allow your plants to uptake more, and become more resistant to disease....
> 
> As far as what you would see from the Subculture-m in real time,, as in the aqueous roots in the picture you took,, rather then being straight like spaghetti, would instead start to develop in a fishbone type manner. More surface area,, more roots,, more uptake. ie: by fishbone I mean that they would shoot off branches and look like a fish's ribs.


 
Thanks for the explanation. I'm noticing a lot more fishboning in my roots now. 

Believe it or not, with the AN nutes they have a touch of burn by moving them to 450. 

Earl tried this exact mix and told me to veg between 400 and 600 and what I'm seeing leads me to believe him. 

I think a lot depends on the strain, etc, too. There are so many variables.


----------



## Earl (May 26, 2009)

I would not use subcuture, 
or any other microbes, 
in your aero system.

They will gum up the works.
.


----------



## AEROPRO (May 27, 2009)

So true, 

When dealing with Aero volatility is always stays a factor. Watch close, back off early. Rock the PH on the money. Don't be afraid to change the res too if paranoid

If Earl says no go with the Subculture then thats what's up. perhaps with the spray heads clogging comes into play, although I use it in my aerocloner without problems.


----------



## Earl (May 28, 2009)

If your rots get too long for the tubes,
just lift them up and push them back into the tube.

It is best if you do not allow the roots to grow into the rez.
.


----------



## wbinwv (May 29, 2009)

Earl said:


> If your rots get too long for the tubes,
> just lift them up and push them back into the tube.
> 
> It is best if you do not allow the roots to grow into the rez.
> .


 
Why is it best not to allow the roots into the res?


----------



## wbinwv (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Earl (May 30, 2009)

Their taking off now..!


----------



## Earl (May 30, 2009)

Unless you are mixing your nutes in another container,
it is best to keep the roots out of the main rez.

Keeping the roots out also helps the pH stay more stable.

.


----------



## wbinwv (May 30, 2009)

Earl said:


> Unless you are mixing your nutes in another container,
> it is best to keep the roots out of the main rez.
> 
> Keeping the roots out also helps the pH stay more stable.
> ...


 
Thanks Earl. I think I may end up aving issues with roots in my res.... the roots are already in there and I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Earl (May 30, 2009)

pick them up and put them in the tube.


----------



## wbinwv (May 31, 2009)

We may have a problem. I initially thought the plants were suffering from nute burn although my PPM has never been over 470. I think I have some sort of deficiency and considering that this is my first hydro grow, I'm not sure what it may be. I've taken some good pictures of the condition and would appreciate any feedback on a fix. 

I actually recalibrated my ph meter this morning and it was off. It should have read 4.0 when submerged in the 4.0 solution but it read 4.5 so I fixed that.

I think my ph was too low and it has caused a deficiency.

I do not think this is nute burn. For the last 4 days I've ran them at 300 PPM.

This condition is on all plants.


----------



## growinman (Jun 2, 2009)

.......wow, thought by now you'd have all kinds of answers. I wish I had them for you..... Your meter definately made a difference......so I would lean to defs too, or lock-out........ The nute always sounded low to me, but I know that Earl KNOWS what he's talking about and knows your nutes....
Hope things get better for you quick-- I am usre they will--all else seems perfect!


----------



## Earl (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you using the connoisseur ?


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> Are you using the connoisseur ?


Why would I be using that now? I'm still vegging.

I am going to use it when I flower.


----------



## Earl (Jun 2, 2009)

so exactly what are you using now ?
ppm ? and pH ?


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> so exactly what are you using now ?
> ppm ? and pH ?


 
Room temp = 70*
Res temp = 66*
change res every 7th day
PH = 5.9
PPM = 500 (1/2 Sensigrow A & 1/2 Sensi grow B)

I just foliar fed them 1/2 Teaspoon of garden lime per quart of water as instructed for a calcium deficiency.


----------



## Earl (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had the same symptoms.

I think it is from the roots being in the rez 
when you make pH adjustments 
and changes to the nute load.

This happens to my plants in the space shuttle.
Only the plants with roots in the rez.
the other plants weren't affected 
until they grew roots long enough to reach the rez.

In the 4 inch aero unit 
I lifted the roots and put them into the tube 
and they were trained to grow there.

I didn't have this problem in the 4 inch system
because I kept the roots from growing into the rez.

It is probly not too late to stuff the roots into the tubes.

You just need to make sure the tubes are draining well 
after the roots fill them at the drain end.

I calilbrate my pH meter 
every time I mix a new batch of nutes.

5.9 seems a little high and will inhibit the uptake of calcium.
AN recommends between 5.5 and 5.8
so I use 5.65-5.75
I would use a product like Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus
to add calcium if you need it.
Not lime.
I think the lime will lock out soluble calcium
without bacteria to break it down.

We don't want to have any bacteria in out aero systems.
There is no benefit 
and some negatives.(smell, cloggs, etc.)

.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 2, 2009)

Earl said:


> I have had the same symptoms.
> 
> I think it is from the roots being in the rez
> when you make pH adjustments
> ...


Thanks for the great post. The roots are back in the tubes and have been since we talked last. I have ordered some calMag. 

Thanks for all you've done for me. I hope this scrog makes you proud in the end.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 2, 2009)

just took a picture of the canopy. As a longtime soil grower I am amazed at how fast these plants have grown. Here's the breakdown:

Clones were cut and placed on May 4th
The first roots sprouted on May 10th
Today is the 23rd day since they have shown roots and they are already in the net which is 14 inches above the pipes. 

I know that my picture updates will be pretty boring until I flip the lights and show you guys some serious bud porn. However, I dug 2 holes today so I'm gonna mix in a little outdoor project here too.... This will also be my first attempt at growing outdoors. I'll place the plants in a few days and be sure to take my camera along. 

I've consulted with Soniq, Irie, Earl, and a few other experienced guys on various sites and I've adjusted my ph after calibrating my meter along with a nice lime bath(foliar). Thanks to everyone that had input. I think they are already looking better.

room temp- 70
res temp- 66
PH- 5.7
PPM- 500

Overall I am really happy with the way my first attempt at Aero/Hydro is going and I think they look pretty good even with a touch of calcium lockout.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 3, 2009)

Root porn 24 days into veg


----------



## Earl (Jun 3, 2009)

It's fun to grow fast !

.


----------



## growinman (Jun 3, 2009)

Those roots look completely amazing in there like that!! Those look like some real stout stalks already as well.
I can imagine the relief you must feel that the issues have been straightened out and rapid progress is back in gear. Right on!!

Dont forget to bring your camera when you head out in the bush!!<---that'll be cool!


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 4, 2009)

Earl said:


> It's fun to grow fast !
> 
> .


 
Earl,

I am almost convinced that the root(no pun intended) of our lockout problem was due to the roots laying in the res. Once again you bailed me out....lol

I'll never be able to thank you enough for the knowledge you've passed to me. Someday it would be really cool to smoke with you.

I'm just over the hill you know. 

Thanks again for helping me.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 4, 2009)

growinman said:


> Those roots look completely amazing in there like that!! Those look like some real stout stalks already as well.
> I can imagine the relief you must feel that the issues have been straightened out and rapid progress is back in gear. Right on!!
> 
> Dont forget to bring your camera when you head out in the bush!!<---that'll be cool!


 
Will do man. It's been raining here for 2 solid days so I havent been able to go to my spot. Hopefully I'll get out there tomorrow(camera in hand).


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 5, 2009)

Rain stopped. When the sun shines I'll go plant the girls. This is going to be a 1 man-2 plant deal. I won't invest much energy into this. I have 2 - 18 inch mothers that I'm going to plant..... I hope they make it because the extra yield would be nice..... they are 18 inches tall now and will have 2 months to veg before starting to flower...... I'm guessing they could reach 4 to 6 feet If they make it,.............. which would be great!

The spot is owned by a timber company...they log it and then leave it sit...they owns THOUSANDS of acres in the area. There is no ATV travel and very little hunting pressure. Perfect spot.......


----------



## Earl (Jun 5, 2009)

Bugs are killing my buddies outdoor grow in indiana.

good luck.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 7, 2009)

The 2 outdoor plants are in the ground.

Plant 1













Plant 2







Their home







The scrog is doing just fine too.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 7, 2009)

Lookin good bro! Thats a lot of hard work there... I'm finishing up a similar type of system, however I'm going to be growing SOG style instead. My setup is inside of a 4x4x7 growtent and I'm using 6" pvc instead of 4". One of the main reasons i went for larger pvc was because i may impliment nutrient fog into this unit, however that is still a "maybe." 

I've never used a water chiller before, but I think this new setup I'm buidling may need one... they go for about $300?

-Mitus 

Heres a few shots of my current grow (aero/dwc tubs in week 6 flower) and of the aero/nft project


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 8, 2009)

Mitus said:


> Lookin good bro! Thats a lot of hard work there... I'm finishing up a similar type of system, however I'm going to be growing SOG style instead. My setup is inside of a 4x4x7 growtent and I'm using 6" pvc instead of 4". One of the main reasons i went for larger pvc was because i may impliment nutrient fog into this unit, however that is still a "maybe."
> 
> I've never used a water chiller before, but I think this new setup I'm buidling may need one... they go for about $300?
> 
> ...



Beautiful setups and beautiful nugs.
+rep for doing it right. 
Stick around for some bud porn.


The chiller will run you anywhere from 350 to 400 but it's the only surefire way to keep your res cool. I wouldnt grow this way without it. Best of luck.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 9, 2009)

The screen is starting to fill up fast. The plants showed roots exactly 30 days ago yet I'm going to have to make a decision soon. The screen is approaching 50%.







I don't really have any good closeup "attach to the screen" pics. At this point I'm simply trainig them along the underside of the net. I don't weave my scrogs like some. I keep the plant under the screen. When I have to make a severe bend or get an internode to a particular hole I will use twist ties but I'm not to that point yet.







here isnt much light getting through the canopy at this point. Soon I'll start removing some of the fan leaves under the screen. I won't take bunches at a time but I will slowly but surely remove the growth under the screen.









Room temp - 70
Res temp - 66
PH - 5.6
PPM - 600


----------



## Mitus (Jun 9, 2009)

Lookin good bro! keep it up


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 9, 2009)

I love Screens, this is going to get goooooood


----------



## growinman (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, looking great *wbinwv*! How are they coming out of the other issue? They look like they have 100%, from what I can see; just the residual splotches---and they look really healthy. 
I guess I have been very fortunate.....many times I have added plus or minus right in a flood table as its flooding/draining, with roots all over.......I dont think I have ever had an issue from it, but then those 'dud' plants every once in awhile..?
I can only imagine how long it took *Earl *to figure out the first time it happened to him.....and if not for the roots going down the tubes in tandem, each hitting the res in order---hard to tell...... I had never heard of anything like that........wow! Great lesson for everybody that doesn't realize that.......

......haha! --were ready to see some heads start popping out of that screen!!

Looking GREAT~!!~

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 9, 2009)

growinman said:


> Yes, looking great *wbinwv*! How are they coming out of the other issue? They look like they have 100%, from what I can see; just the residual splotches---and they look really healthy.
> I guess I have been very fortunate.....many times I have added plus or minus right in a flood table as its flooding/draining, with roots all over.......I dont think I have ever had an issue from it, but then those 'dud' plants every once in awhile..?
> I can only imagine how long it took *Earl *to figure out the first time it happened to him.....and if not for the roots going down the tubes in tandem, each hitting the res in order---hard to tell...... I had never heard of anything like that........wow! Great lesson for everybody that doesn't realize that.......
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for stopping by growinman! The nute lockout problem is solved and the canopy looks great. Taking the roots out of the res did the trick for sure. It sure is nice having Earl there to help.

Like you I am ready to see some buds. I have to be patient though, if I want max yield from this grow. I'm certain that by the end of this month I will have to flip to 12/12. 

The screen is already 50% full. I hope you stick around for the XXX bud porn that's headed this way.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 10, 2009)

Late night update

It was time to take some of the foliage under the net. It was a jungle and needed to be done.







After a 30 minute trim session things are actually starting to look like a real SCROG.



















The canopy is getting large enough that I'm going to start running the other 600 watter next week.


----------



## vandewalle (Jun 10, 2009)

man +rep for the grow, it looks like you are doing a great job, i was actually looking at doing something like this for my next grow, but i decided it would be too much work. anyway, keep it up im subscribed so ill be checking up on you. haha. anyway, i wanted to give you some advice but it totally looks like you have everything under control so keep it up! but for your outdoor grow, the only thing i can honestly tell you is to piss in a circle around your plants, it keeps animals like deer and squirrels from eating your buds, and also supposedly helps with bugs.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 10, 2009)

vandewalle said:


> man +rep for the grow, it looks like you are doing a great job, i was actually looking at doing something like this for my next grow, but i decided it would be too much work. anyway, keep it up im subscribed so ill be checking up on you. haha. anyway, i wanted to give you some advice but it totally looks like you have everything under control so keep it up! but for your outdoor grow, the only thing i can honestly tell you is to piss in a circle around your plants, it keeps animals like deer and squirrels from eating your buds, and also supposedly helps with bugs.


Thanks bro. +rep for the advice on the outdoor grow. I pissed and left pee in a small bottle as well as a little beer for the slugs to drown themselves in.


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 10, 2009)

nice trimming job there, looks great!


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks.


I added the 2nd 600 watter today


----------



## Mitus (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice! Looking good bro. are you flowering yet?


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 14, 2009)

The lights will be flipped tomorrow.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 14, 2009)

I decided to take some pics when I changed the res. Here are the last shots of the canopy in veg.



















I made sure to calibrate my monitors... they were right on.







A look inside the res. I added an air pump with dual hoses about a month ago to increase the DO in the res. Plenty of action in there.










As long as this journal has been, I feel like we are rounding the final turn and heading for home. By College Football season we'll be 'sittin pretty'.

PPM = 400
PH = 5.6
Room temp = 74 with lights on, 66 with lights off
Res temp = 66

I'm going to go check on our two outdoor beauties next week and I'll provide picture updates then. Stay tuned!


----------



## growinman (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are looking so awesome!! I really like the temps you are able to keep, as I am sure your girls are as well. I see people working in 90F+ w/lights on and I cringe at 82F tops and worry about my res's(un-chilled as yet) which I am able to keep around 72-74--I keep the room at 65F in dark cycle and it averages around 77-78F w/lights on.
You have a very sweet op going there! That added 600 will make a big difference in flower as well!! This should really start getting cool now----not that it hasn't been up to here.

Right On _*wbinwv*_!! Oh, and we'll be looking forward to your outdoor pics haha!

growinman


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 19, 2009)

Update time.... I had a training session this morning and let me tell you there are tops...EVERYWHERE.... it was an hour long westling match but I won. 

The roots are exploding.... the tops are exploding...... we are 6 days into the "stretch".


Here's some sequence photos for you guys and gals:

pic 1 is pre-training as they stood.







Here they are after I did a little training. You can see how far they were above the screen. You've got to be very careful at this stage or you'll snap tops off. I actually got through this session without a single break.







Here's a color shot after the session was over. This is going to get exciting so stay tuned.


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah, this is going to get reeeaal good.......


----------



## lrg (Jun 19, 2009)

hey man I am new to this website but like you I have been a soil grower for a few years and I just cant get over the yield i see from these aeroponic grow logs i had just a few questions
1)whats the time interval for the aeroponic sprayer 
2) In comparison with soil which one do enjoy more I mean personal prefernce not the oblivious factors lol
3)what would you have done different with this project 
thank you for time again I a new here dont really know the "rules" but am a serious grower and alll input is much obliged


----------



## lrg (Jun 19, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## notpatient (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the system man clean cut and ready to party
subscribed


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 22, 2009)

Time for the first update on the 2 outdoor plants:

Here's plant 1 on the day that I planted it outside(June 7th)







Here it is today(June 22nd)







Plant 2 was a sickly little thing when I put it out on the 7th







However, she looked fabulous today








I fed both of them some Jack's Classic 30-10-10 Orchid Special. Both plants are about 30inches tall. I was surprised to see that they were in such great shape. Boy what a bonus these two plants are going to make for!!!!


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 22, 2009)

lrg said:


> hey man I am new to this website but like you I have been a soil grower for a few years and I just cant get over the yield i see from these aeroponic grow logs i had just a few questions
> 1)whats the time interval for the aeroponic sprayer
> 2) In comparison with soil which one do enjoy more I mean personal prefernce not the oblivious factors lol
> 3)what would you have done different with this project
> thank you for time again I a new here dont really know the "rules" but am a serious grower and alll input is much obliged


1. 10 minutes on and 30 minutes off

2. I like Aero better than soil because I know exactly where I stand in regards to PH and PPM at all times. Plus, the plants grow 5x faster.

3. I'd use 6 inch pipe to accomodate the massive root system that comes with a scrog. 4 inch will work but things are getting a little cramped.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## growinman (Jun 22, 2009)

Those girls are look great!! They seem to have taken to their new enviornment very well! Now they'll be trees!
I moved a few outside about 2 weeks ago and all of the leaves turned white.....I guess 'sun bleached?' The new growth is okay and they're seeming to come around(still have them in 5 gal pots). I used to start all my outdoor girls in the greenhouse and this was never an issue......and now I am just paranoid of bringing bugs back to the house......was how I got mites in my grow a few years ago(swore I'd never grow outside again).

Anyway, looks GREAT!!!

growinman

check the 'edit'---haha


----------



## lrg (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks man, information appreciated.


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 23, 2009)

growinman said:


> Those girls are look great!! They seem to have taken to their new enviornment very well! Now they'll be trees!
> I moved a few outside about 2 weeks ago and all of the leaves turned white.....I guess 'sun bleached?' The new growth is okay and they're seeming to come around(still have them in 5 gal pots). I used to start all my outdoor girls in the greenhouse and this was never an issue......and now I am just paranoid of bringing bugs back to the house......was how I got mites in my grow a few years ago(swore I'd never grow outside again).
> 
> Anyway, looks GREAT!!!
> ...


I hope your outdoor plants make it bro!


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 3, 2009)

Outdoor update #3:


Plant 1: You remember little plant 1 don't you? She looked like this the day I planted her.









Here she was this afternoon.

Top view









Side View









Another top view









Here she is hidden. Can you spot her?










Plant 2:

You remember sickly little plant 2 don't you? Here she was the day I planted her.









Here she is this afternoon:

Side View









Top View









A shot to show more scale










I fed both with 30-10-10 Jack's Classic(2nd feeding since planted).... with a gallon of Distilled water each. They have been in the ground for exactly 27 days and are getting plenty of sunshine and rain. I havent actually measured them with a tape measurer, but I'm guessing each plant is 32-36 inches tall at this point....and that's conservative. 

I'm certainly pleased with the way they look! Thoughts?


----------



## Earl (Jul 3, 2009)

That's awesome.
The sun is gonna get stronger.
You'll need to water more often.
What are you doing to keep the deer away ?


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 4, 2009)

The deer havent touched them... I piss near them and have beer out for the slugs. So far the critters and the bugs have been nice to me. I think once they get so big they lose their palatability for deer don't they?

I've been hiking water to them which takes me 10 minutes or so....no biggie. I'm aware that as they bud they will need more water.... I'll just have to walk more....lol.

You have anything going on now Earl?


----------



## Earl (Jul 5, 2009)

I came home and found my 5 footer was laying on the ground,
cut about 2 inches above the dirt.

Talk about a sick feeling.

Cut worms or grasshoppers or some damn bug cut the stem.

That's the last time I tried to grow outdoor..1986

I am growing a stinkywidowcindy 
and a Shaughn of the Dead,
both in hempy buckets.




Stinky widow




Shaughn of the Dead

I'll start again in september
after a trip to texas 
and some visiting relatives in august.

I don't know what I'm going to grow yet,
I may score some clones from another grower.


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful plants. Your buds are always so beautiful. I hope that some of mine look as nice. I can't thank you enough for all the help you've given me.

I grew my outdoor plants inside until they were 18 inches tall....that's the only explanation I can give as to why everything has left it alone.

It sucks to hear that you lost a 5 footer to *BUGS!* If you have a spot you should try it again. I've been surprised as to how well the outdoor experiment has gone.

I can't wait for your next journal.


----------



## Earl (Jul 5, 2009)

Gotta love solar powered plants.
I hope you get some monsters like this one.


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 5, 2009)

HAHA! I've seen that picture before. What an amazing plant!


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 11, 2009)

Update

Plant 1 is at 45 inches







Plant 2 is at 37 inches







The indoor scrog is on day 28 of flower and doing fine


----------



## growinman (Jul 11, 2009)

Beautiful outdoor girls there, _*wbinwv*_!! And the scrog...........yeah, amazing!
It'll be very interesting to see those outdoor girls fill out and just go.......haha!!
I kept one girl outside this year........in my yard, none the less. I am just so paranoid of going near it for fear of getting something on me and bringing it inside, yah know? <----happened to me 3 yrs ago and took me a year to rid my grow of the borg......yuk shite. When I used to grow quite a few outdoors, I just always changed out of my clothes and showered before I came near the house---easier to do when your grow's not in your yard and you plan your travels instead of going out there hourly at times.........

Hope your having a great weekend!!


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 19, 2009)

Canopy at day 35.... just over 1/2 way there. They are sticky to the touch and the trich development is really starting to show.








One of the tops







I'm going to water the outdoor ladies later today so I'll have a pic update then.


----------



## growinman (Jul 19, 2009)

That's an amazing canopy, _wbinwv_!! And only half way there........haha!! I was wondering how they were looking.......I bet your outside girls have about doubled in height(unless you did some tieing or topping) by now...... I know my girl had really taken off to the races in the past couple of weeks......

So hows the smell in the room getting??
Have a great week!!

gman


----------



## wbinwv (Jul 20, 2009)

growinman said:


> That's an amazing canopy, _wbinwv_!! And only half way there........haha!! I was wondering how they were looking.......I bet your outside girls have about doubled in height(unless you did some tieing or topping) by now...... I know my girl had really taken off to the races in the past couple of weeks......
> 
> So hows the smell in the room getting??
> Have a great week!!
> ...


Thanks bro! The outdoor plants are really starting to thicken up nice.

Plant 1 is 56 inches tall








Plant 2 is 43 inches tall








These are both going to be 5+ feet before they flower. Is it outrageous to think that they might end up as 8 footers? I can't wait to see.

My AC and dehumidifier keep the odor to a minimum believe it or not.


----------



## AllGreenLA (Jul 31, 2009)

waiting for more pics I love this thread grreat job i have been amazed at the scrog setup and results so far


----------



## AllGreenLA (Jul 31, 2009)

The closet rod where did you get that or how did you get one long enough did you modify it I have been searching everywhere


----------



## growinman (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, looking cool! Real COOL!!
.......just was looking back at your pics----> noticed the size of stalks coming from pvc pipes--holy sh*t!! Awesome!! Did you ever start wondering that they'd out grow that hole?? haha! Those are just beautiful and really show your time and effort.

And that BUSH you have going outside----cant wait to see these updates yuo'll have coming...... My outdoor 'bush' is finally kicking some butt with this great weather weve been having........ I 've been getting pics of her that I 'll get in my album soon....

Looking Great!!!

gman


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. 10 days until the chop...


----------



## Earl (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice.
Can you remind me what nutes your using ?
And are you using tapwter ?
.


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl said:


> Very nice.
> Can you remind me what nutes your using ?
> And are you using tapwter ?
> .


 
haha.

Advanced Nutrients Conniseur and I laughed outloud at the tap water question.

You were right about never having enough light. I'm buying 2 light movers.


----------



## Earl (Aug 5, 2009)

Something is not right.
The edges of your leaves are crispy looking.
.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Aug 5, 2009)

Edge of leaves crispy...High temps?


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl said:


> Something is not right.
> The edges of your leaves are crispy looking.
> .


Due to a lockout from letting the ph dip too low. It was my error...... 

It's not heat, trust me.


----------



## Earl (Aug 5, 2009)

How low did it get ?


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 5, 2009)

5.0 on a couple of occasions...


----------



## Earl (Aug 6, 2009)

How long was it 5.0 ?

I've had mine down in the 4.8 range for a short while 
without any noticable affects.

Did the edges of your leaves get burned 
shortly after the low pH event ?

Are you just using connoisseur A&B only,
or with other additives ?
.


----------



## imanoob (Aug 6, 2009)

wow, this is really something! i would love to setup an aero shuttle thingy like this!

awesome, fucking awesome!


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 6, 2009)

Earl said:


> How long was it 5.0 ?
> 
> I've had mine down in the 4.8 range for a short while
> without any noticable affects.
> ...


Con A&B only. No other additives. I should have used some cal-mag. I will on this run. Any suggestions for other additives?

The leaves showed signs after the low ph event, yes.


----------



## Chumlie (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of sprayers are using, better yet where did you get them?. Hey man can you give pic diminstration on how you change your rez?
Thanks


----------



## growinman (Aug 11, 2009)

........so about four more days....? I cant get over that trunk on that girl!

Are you starting to veg clones already in another system or you going to go the same way next round?? The real question I have is what will/would you do different next run as far as the system goes, if anything? And other than adding cal-mag, do you plan to stick with the AN's Connoisseur(are you happy with it)?

Sorry for all of the questions, *wbinwv*!(Iam sure you nothing to do but sit around and answer questions, haha). So I wont ask about your outside girl(starting to flower yet??). 

I dont have to ask: I know your having FUN!

gman

*Earl*: Thanks for the help on my exhaust!!


----------



## growinman (Aug 24, 2009)

*wbinwv*, how'd it go, bro?? Dont you have a journel up at another site on this grow too? If so cna you put up a link.....I remember it being somewhere else with Earl's Nute Challenge deal, or something....?

Anyway, I sure hope you'll get around to post your finals on that this grow w/pics, haha!!
And how's you outdoor girl doing?? I stuck one out about the same time you did; in fact it was seeing yours that got me inspired to put one out again. Mine is coming along pretty good and is finally flowering within the past week. I did a journel on it so I can actually do one that I finish, haha.....unlike the never ending inside stuff....if you care to take a peek: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/231138-thc-bomb-one-plant-outside.html

Just checking, wondering........mostly hoping all is well......

gman


----------



## AllGreenLA (Aug 25, 2009)

Results results please this was a awesome thread


----------



## wbinwv (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry guys. I had some issues with PB and decided to nix it(security). I ended with a tad over 27 ounces. To see pics check out 420magazine.com in grow journals in progress. You'll see it there. It has like 700 replies I think. I post updates there because I can upload pics to their site.


----------

